
Computer chaos as antivirus IDs Windows as threat, shuts down systems - lp001
https://drudgenow.com/article/?n=0&s=2&c=1&pn=Anonymous&u=http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/popular-antivirus-program-mistakenly-ids-windows-threat-creating-chaos-n750521
======
brudgers
Story at _The Register_ ,
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/25/webroot_windows_wip...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/25/webroot_windows_wipeout/)

------
broodje
"The glitch first manifested itself as customers complained that Webroot was
mistakenly flagging Facebook.com as a dangerous identity-fishing site."

Mistakenly flagged? Pretty sure that would have been intentional.

